# In remission



## abbiosbiston (Aug 6, 2021)

I've now lost 20% of my body weight (15kg) since diagnosis six months ago and my BMI is normal. My GP wanted me to lose 25% of my body weight but I've decided to heed the opinion of the diabetes dietician and slow down my weightloss now. For those who are losing weight to help manage their diabetes a really helpful thing the dietician told me was that if you are overweight studies have shown that losing 5 - 10% of your body weight is clinically significant so that's a good goal to aim for!

My Hb1AC was 48 when I was diagnosed and is now 28. Confirmed remission!


----------



## Barfly (Aug 6, 2021)

Well done you!  You give me hope for my own remission.  My Hb1Ac was 59, I'm hoping my dietary efforts will drop that right down.......but I won't be holding my breath, life was never meant to be easy.
Cheers, Tony


----------



## Vonny (Aug 6, 2021)

Well done @abbiosbiston!


----------



## helli (Aug 6, 2021)

Wow! You look great AND you have a cute pair of slippers


----------



## abbiosbiston (Aug 6, 2021)

helli said:


> Wow! You look great AND you have a cute pair of slippers


They're my absolute fave. My little boy even has a matching pair


----------



## Kreator (Aug 6, 2021)

Good going @abbiosbiston - immediate result, that's a great way to do it!


----------



## Weekender (Aug 7, 2021)

abbiosbiston said:


> I've now lost 20% of my body weight (15kg) since diagnosis six months ago and my BMI is normal. My GP wanted me to lose 25% of my body weight but I've decided to heed the opinion of the diabetes dietician and slow down my weightloss now. For those who are losing weight to help manage their diabetes a really helpful thing the dietician told me was that if you are overweight studies have shown that losing 5 - 10% of your body weight is clinically significant so that's a good goal to aim for!
> 
> My Hb1AC was 48 when I was diagnosed and is now 28. Confirmed remission!


Hb1AC of 28 is fantastic, I've never heard of 25% as a target, seems too much to me. You look perfectly fit and healthy as you are.


----------



## abbiosbiston (Aug 7, 2021)

Weekender said:


> Hb1AC of 28 is fantastic, I've never heard of 25% as a target, seems too much to me. You look perfectly fit and healthy as you are.


I think part of it is my GP never having seen me in person.


----------

